# [RCFG] Playtest



## Raven Crowking (Jun 16, 2011)

MODS:  If this is the wrong forum for this post, please move this thread and tell me where to go!

If anyone is interested, I will run a short pbp adventure to playtest RCFG, allowing for parties of up to 6 1st level PCs.  Up to three rival parties may apply.

If you are interested, and want me to generate you a PC, or help you to generate a PC, please let me know by PM or by post.

Long ago, a daring thief stole the Eyes of Mellythese from the Temple of the Spider Goddess in Pardusk.  These eight rubies, the largest of which are the size of a large man's fist, were hidden somewhere on Romana Island, which has now long been deserted.  Now, you have come to explore the island, and to seek the treasure that was lost.

Will you succeed?  Or will another get there first?

Included is a map of the island's coast, with cliffs that tower approximately 100 feet high.  A sea cave, wide enough for a boat, is indicated, as well as a beach with steps that climb the cliff.

Get a group together, decide where you want to start, and I'll be happy to help with rules and options as you go along.

Only the brave or the foolhardy need apply!


RC


NOTE:  Assume that one hex on the map can be traversed by a human in 10 minutes at normal speed.

EDIT:  Pregenerated characters can be supplied if desired.

EDIT:  [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION]:  Allowing 61st level characters in a game that tops out at 15th level would, indeed, be a feat!


----------



## Lord Zack (Jun 16, 2011)

I want to play a dwarf fighter.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 16, 2011)

Please use the rules in http://www.enworld.org/forum/5539595-post252.html to generate a character.  Equipment rules are still as per previous book.  If you want to have a dwarf fighter pregenerated, let me know, and I'll "make it so".


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2011)

PBP is usually done in  Gaming Action & Play by Post Games.
Recruiting in Talking the Talk and the actual game in Playing the Game. Maybe you find more willing play-testers there.

Oh, and I am interested 

I would like to play a human fighter, just to see how different he will feel compared to a dwarf fighter. And yes, I would like a pre-gen for this


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> PBP is usually done in  Gaming Action & Play by Post Games.
> Recruiting in Talking the Talk and the actual game in Playing the Game. Maybe you find more willing play-testers there.
> 
> Oh, and I am interested
> ...




You got it!

& Thanks for the info!  [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION]:  Could you rescue me from my social _faux pas_ and move this thread?  A thousand thanks!


----------



## Lord Zack (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah, go ahead and make a pregen character, please.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool; I'll do the pregens on the weekend.  Human fighter, dwarf fighter, and perhaps a human cleric or a half-elf sorcerer for [MENTION=61463]Redbadge[/MENTION]?


----------



## Redbadge (Jun 17, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> Cool; I'll do the pregens on the weekend. Human fighter, dwarf fighter, and perhaps a human cleric or a half-elf sorcerer for @Redbadge ?




Whichever you're more interested in seeing in play.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 17, 2011)

Well I did start a game with Frozen Messiah who has not been around for quite sometime. The character is still readily available, and another warrior to boot. 


[sblock=Scarven]

```
Name: Scarven Halfshield
Class: Fighter
Race: Halfling
Size: Small
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
 
Str: 12 +1       Level: 1       
Dex: 19 +4       HP: 7 (1d6+1)
Con: 13 +1       Dmg Red: XX
Int: 11 +0       Speed: 20'     Spell Res: XX
Wis: 13 +1       Init: +4       Spell Save: +X
Cha: 10 +0       ACP: XX        Spell Fail: 
[COLOR=white][URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/stats/view/23873/"] Rolls [/URL][/COLOR]

               Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc Total
Armor:          10    +4    +2     +4   +1    +X    +X    21
Touch: 15              Flatfooted: 17
 
                         Mod  Misc  Total
Prow:                     +3    +1     +4
Fort:                     +3           +3
Ref:                      +2    +3     +5
Reas:                     +2           +2
Prec:                     +1           +1
Will:                     +0           +0
 
Weapon                     Attack   Damage     Critical
Handaxe                      +3         1d4+1      20x2
 
Languages: Common, Halfling
 
Abilities: Racial pg 18 
Small characters get a +1 bonus to Armour
Class, attack rolls, and Reflex saves, as well
as skill modifiers based on size.
o Halflings gain a +3 bonus on Stealth checks.
o A small character’s carrying capacity is threequarters
of that of a medium character.
o Small characters take a –1 penalty to
Prowess saves.
o Small characters must use smaller weapons
than medium characters (see page 15
2 bonus skill points that must be spent on any Craft or
Profession skill.
• Halflings have a base move speed of 20 feet.
• Halflings are fast, and gain 1 additional reaction per
round. They can still only have one reaction to any
particular stimulus, however.
• Halflings gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls with ranged
weapons.
• Halflings never roll higher than 6-sided dice for Hit Dice,
regardless of class.
• +2 to Reflex saves.
 
Skill Points: 4       Max Ranks: 2 
Skills                     Ranks  Mod  Misc  ACP  Total
Acrobatics                   0    +4   +1    -4    +1     
Appraise                     0    +1   -4     0    -3
Bluff                        1    +1    0     0    +2
Climb                        0    +4   -4    -4    -4    
Concentration                0    +1   -4     0    -3    
Craft                        0    +4   -4     0     0
Diplomacy                    0    +1   -4     0    -3
Disguise                     0    +1   -4     0    -3
Escape Artist                1    +4    0    -4    +1
Fly                          0    +4   -3    -8    -7
Handle Animal                0    +1   -4     0    -3
Heal                         2    +1    0     0    +3
Intimidate                   2    +1   -1     0    +2
Knowledge                    0     0   -4     0    -4
Linguistics                  0     0   -4     0    -4
Perform                      0    +4   -4     V     0
Profession(surgeon)          2    +1    0     V    +3
Religion                     0    +1   -4     0    -3
Ride                         1    +4    0     0    +5
Spellcraft                   0     0   -4     0    -4
Stealth                      2    +4   +4    -4    +6    
Swim                         1    +1    0    -8    -6
Theft                        0    +4   -4    -4    -4
Wilderness Lore              0    +1   -4     0    -3
 
Weapon Skill Points: 12       Max Ranks: 2
Weapon Skills              Ranks
Axe Fighting                 2
Axe Throwing                 2
Knife Fighting               1
Knife Throwing               1
Accurate(CM)                 2
Defensive(CM)                2
Fully Defensive(CM)          2
 
 
Equipment:                        Cost  Weight
Handaxe                            5gp   1.25lbs
Chain Shirt                      100gp  12.5lbs
Shield, heavy wooden               7gp     5lbs
Backpack                           2gp
Bedroll                            1sp          
Dice, Pair                         5sp    - lbs
(2)Trail Rations                   3gp
Waterskin                          1gp
Flint and Steel                    2gp    - lbs
(8)Torches                         3sp    
 
Total Weight:13.75lb    Money: 0gp 1sp 0cp
[COLOR=white][URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2487770/"] Starting Gold = 120 [/URL][/COLOR]
 
                         Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:               33   65     98   196   490
 
Age: 36
Height: 2'11"
Weight: 45lb
Eyes: brown
Hair: sandy brown
Skin: tanned
```
Appearance/Background: Scarven gets his name from the  ugly scars running across his face. Failing to help a man back when  Scarven was a healer the man's brother took out his frustrations on the  poor halfling, even meaning to kill him if not for the timely arrival of  Ulgen the halfling would have died.[/sblock]

Would it be ok to bring him back around?

HM


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 17, 2011)

Sure, but you might want to adjust him based on the link in Post 3.

Also, you need not determine Alignment in RCFG.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 20, 2011)

Some pregens.  Note:  I didn't have a chance to do equipment yet, but can do so over the next day or so.



*Angbran Iron-Nose, Dwarf Fighter 1*

Str 18 (+3); Int 10; Wis 6 (-1); Dex 10; Con 17 (+2); Cha 12
Saves:  Fort +4; Pcn +0; Prow +5; Reas +0; Refl +1; Will +1
Hp 6; Shake it Off 18.  Base Init +0.
Speed:  20 ft.
AC 17; ACP -5
Battleaxe (Spd S, Dam 1d8, Crit 18-20, Type S)
Throwing Axes (2) (Spd F, Dam 1d6, Crit 20, Type S, Ranges 10/20/40/50)
Knife (Spd VF, Dam 1d4, Crit 20, Type S)
Skills:  Bluff 1 (+1), Climb 1 (+4), Craft (Blacksmith) 1 (+1); Heal 1 (+0), Intimidate 1 (+4), Profession (Miner) 2 (+1), Ride 1 (+0), Swim 1 (+4).
Weapon Skills:  Axe Fighting 2, Axe Throwing 2, Siege Weapons 2, Sword Fighting 2, Unarmed Strike 2, Knock Opponent Back 10 ft. 2.
Special:  

+2 bonus on any Appraise, Craft, or Profession skill check related to metal, stone, or gems.  Always considered Trained on these checks.
Darkvision 60 ft.
Ignore armour when determining encumbrance.
Stonecunning (+2 to Perception saves to locate sloping passageways, sliding walls, and traps involving stone; may gain a Free Reaction to notice if within 20 ft. and not distracted).
Earth creatures do not willingly attack dwarved, and do so with a -4 attack penalty if compelled.
+2 bonus on saves vs. poisons and mind-affecting enchantments.
Cut Through the Rabble:  Against 1 HD or less, 1 extra attack at end of round.
Skilled at Arms I:  Always considered Trained with any non-exotic weapon held in the primary hand.

[sblock]Scale Mail, Light Steel Shield, Helmet
2 Throwing Axes, Battleaxe, Knife
Flint & Steel, Hammer, Pitons (6), Iron Spikes (12), Waterskin, Medium Backpack, Small Belt Pouch, 5 days Iron Rations[/sblock]


*John Greyson, Human Fighter 1*

Str 13; Int 14 (+1); Wis 14 (+1); Dex 16 (+2); Con 15 (+1); Cha 13
Saves:  Fort +2; Pcn +4; Prow +2; Reas +1; Refl +5; Will +1
Hp 6; Shake it Off 16.  Base Init +2.
Speed:  30 ft.
AC 17; ACP -1.
Rapier (Spd F, Dam 1d6, Crit 18-20, Type P; Can Disarm instead of damage on a Critical Hit)
Main Gauche (Spd VF, Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20, Type P, Can Disarm instead of damage on a Critical Hit)
Daggers (3) (Spd VF, Dam 1d4, Crit 20, Type S, Ranges 10/20/40/50)
Bola (Spd N, Dam 1d4, Crit 19-20, Ranges 15/30/60/75; Can Entangle instead of extra damage on a Critical Hit; DC 25 escape, Refl DC 10 or fall)
Shortbow (20 Arrows) (Spd F, Dam 1d6, Crit 19-20, Type P, Ranges 60/200/400/600)
Skills:  Acrobatics 2 (+4), Bluff 2 (+3), Climb 1 (+3), Diplomacy 1 (+2), Escape Artist 1 (+3), Heal 1 (+2), Intimidate 2 (+2), Linguistics 1 (+2),  Ride 1 (+3), Stealth 2 (+4), Swim 1 (+1).
Weapon Skills:  Archery 2, Exotic Weapon (Bola) 2, Fencing 2, Knife Fighting 2, Disarm 2, Parry 2.
Special:

Cut Through the Rabble:  Against 1 HD or less, 1 extra attack at end of round.
Skilled at Arms I:  Always considered Trained with any non-exotic weapon held in the primary hand.
+10% to earned XP.

[sblock]Studded Leather, Helmet.
Rapier, Main Gauche, Daggers (3), Bola, Shortbow, Quiver of 20 Arrows.
Grappling Hook, 50 ft. Silk Rope, Waterskin, Large Belt Pouch, Medium Backpack, 5 Days Standard Rations.
15 gp, 8 sp[/sblock]


*Palamon Unster, Human Sorcerer 1*

Str 8; Int 12; Wis 13; Dex 14 (+1); Con 11; Cha 15 (+1)
Saves:  Fort +0; Pcn +3; Prow +0; Reas +4; Refl +1; Will +3.
Hp 6; Shake it Off 12.  Base Init +1.
Spells (Save DC 11):  1 0-lvl spell per day.  Spell source:  Eldritch Horror.  Spells:  Arcane Mark, Summon Horror I.
Speed:  30 ft.
AC 14; ACP -1
Daggers (5) (Spd VF, Dam 1d4, Crit 20, Type S, Ranges 10/20/40/50)
Shortspear (Spd F, Dam 1d8, Crit 19-20, Ranges 20/40/60/100) 
Skills:  Arcana 2 (+2), Appraise 1 (+1), Concentration 2 (+2), Craft (Glassblowing) 1 (+2), Diplomacy 2 (+3),  Heal 1 (+1), Intimidate 2 (+3), Knowledge (History) 1 (+1), Knowledge (Fey Lore) 2 (+2), Linguistics 2 (+2), Swim 1 (+1), Wilderness Lore 1 (+1).
Weapon Skills:  Knife Fighting 1, Knife Throwing 2, Spear Throwing 1.
Special:

Familiar (Toad, 3 hp, adds +3 hp to master; share spells; empathic link)
+10% to earned XP

[sblock]Armoured Cloak, Iron Sleeves, Helmet.
Daggers (5), Shortspear.
Spell Component Pouch, Small Steel Mirror, Oil Flasks (3), Torches (8), Waterskin, Iron Shears, Tongs, Small Belt Pouches (2).
35 gp, 16 sp.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 20, 2011)

With those stats I should have gone probably rogue 
This will be a very interesting game


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 20, 2011)

With those skills, you practically are a rogue.  Well except for the important ones traps and locks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes, he seems very much like a swashbuckling fighter. Looks clearly different from the other fighter, which is great!


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 21, 2011)

That was the idea.  

If you enjoy (and survive) this playtest, we can advance everyone, and try it at 2nd level, where your fighter options increase.  At 3rd level, you should be both clearly a fighter, and clearly different from each other.

EDIT:  Actually, belay that.  This game is designed to work without everyone having to "level in lockstep", so I'll just pass out XP normally, you can then squander treasure at the rate of 1 gp = 1 xp if you so desire, and I'll run the next scenario at whatever level you happen to be.  Humans get +10% to earned xp, rounded up, and +10% to xp for squandering treasure, rounded down.


RC


----------



## Redbadge (Jun 23, 2011)

So I'm playing the sorcerer, yes?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Redbadge (Jun 23, 2011)

Which of these rules is accurate?

(PG 70) Limitations: A sorcerer can cast spells in armor,
but must make a Concentration check as a Reaction to
do so (DC 10 + spell level + Armour Check Penalty). If
this check fails, the spell is lost without effect.

(PG 71) If a sorcerer is wearing armor when casting a
spell, he or she must succeed in a Concentration
skill check (DC 15 + spell level + Armour Check
Penalty) or the spell is lost without effect.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 23, 2011)

DC 10.  The other text should have been fixed, and will be in the future.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 23, 2011)

*Arcane Mark*
Transmutation
Class and Level: Conjurer 0, Diviner 0, Enchanter 0,
Necromancer 0, Sorcerer (Eldritch Horror) 0, Transmuter 0,
Wizard 0
Casting Time: Reaction
Components: S
Range: Touch
Target: Creature or object touched
Duration: Permanent
Save: None

This spell allows the caster to inscribe a mark upon any
object or creature. This mark can be created so as to be
either visible or invisible, as the caster desires at the time it
is inscribed. It can be up to 1 square foot in area (if the
surface is large enough to allow this), and consist of up to six
characters. An arcane mark can be inscribed on any surface
without harm to the object or being it is inscribed upon.

So long as a creature or object bears an arcane
mark, the creator of that mark may target that creature or
object with touch spells as though they were ranged touch
spells with a range of 10 feet per Caster Level. Moreover,
an area that contains a caster’s arcane mark always qualifies
as “very familiar” when scrying, teleporting, etc.


Summon Horror I
Conjuration [Evil, Extraplanar]
Class and Level: Sorcerer (Eldritch Horror) 0
Casting Time: Action +4
Components: V, S, XP
Range: 30 feet
Target: Summoned creatures
Duration: 2 rounds plus 1 round per Caster Level
Save: None

By casting this spell, the sorcerer conjures up an elder horror
to fight in combat or to perform other services. The horror
appears from thin air instantaneously, and requires
Reactions from the caster to be directed, magically
understanding any simple directions the caster gives it.

At the end of the spell’s duration, roll 1d6. On a
roll of “1”, the horror remains on the material plane, and
leaves the caster, seeking to follow its own agenda. On a
roll of “6”, the horror attacks the caster, seeking to drag him
back into the realms of the eldritch horrors. Otherwise, the
horror disappears back into thin air.

Each type of horror requires its own specific
casting of the spell, which must be learned in order to
summon that horror.

When this spell is gained, the caster learns how to
summon one of the following horrors. Thereafter, he learns
to summon another horror automatically with every second
sorcerer level gained, until he knows how to summon all the
listed horrors for this spell. This spell summons a type of
horror, not a specific individual, so it remains effective for
future castings even if the summoned horror is slain.

The horrors that can be summoned are:
Camazhee, Choking Horror, Cold Flyer, Dagonite, Hooked
Horror, Tentacled Horror (Larval), and Wormling.

Statistics can be found in The Big Book of
Monsters.

XP Cost: 100 xp.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2011)

Will be here a link to the thread with the actual game (once it starts)?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes...and sorry I haven't started yet.  One thing I have become aware of:  The final book should include equipment packs for fast equipping!


RC


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I also really like the 4e adventurer's pack. On simple buy to get all standard equipment in one simple purchase.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, I also really like the 4e adventurer's pack. On simple buy to get all standard equipment in one simple purchase.




I'm fairly certain that some form of gear kits long predate 4e.  I know that I have seen them elsewhere.  Still, a good idea is a good idea.

I'll preselect equipment & start play no later than Monday.

RC


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

I know for certain that the 3.5 PH2 had them. Not sure with older editions. Monday sounds good


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 25, 2011)

Redbadge said:


> Which of these rules is accurate?
> 
> (PG 70) Limitations: A sorcerer can cast spells in armor,
> but must make a Concentration check as a Reaction to
> ...




Shouldn't it be DC10 + spell level - armour check penalty?   Ie: Minus rather than Plus.  It being a penalty and not a bonus.

Also:  I like the use of blue for the tables.  I'll have to look it over some more, but it's very old school.  Have you been to self-printing places like blurb.com?  (and others; no plugs here, just saying).  My wife made a book there, and you've got a pdf you could get turned into a hardcopy book for yourself.
   I'm working on my own stuff, and will be doing that shortly.

How did you get yours together, btw.?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 25, 2011)

fireinthedust said:


> Shouldn't it be DC10 + spell level - armour check penalty?   Ie: Minus rather than Plus.  It being a penalty and not a bonus.
> 
> Also:  I like the use of blue for the tables.  I'll have to look it over some more, but it's very old school.  Have you been to self-printing places like blurb.com?  (and others; no plugs here, just saying).  My wife made a book there, and you've got a pdf you could get turned into a hardcopy book for yourself.
> I'm working on my own stuff, and will be doing that shortly.
> ...




Yes.  The base is 10, then add modifiers.

I used Microsoft Publisher to create the pdf, with Adobe Acrobat Professional.

And a lot of hard work, mostly done during lunches.  


RC


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 26, 2011)

Characters are updated to include equipment.  Please make any changes you like:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/5598445-post11.html

Game starts here:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/307860-rcfg-eyes-mellythese-playtest.html#post5603600


----------



## Redbadge (Jun 28, 2011)

[MENTION=18280]Raven Crowking[/MENTION]

Are hit points maximized at first level? If so, do I have 9 hit points due to my familiar?

Also, Summon Horror I requires 100 XP, of which I have 0 currently. But I did notice that I can sacrifice a sentient creature to apply 100XP to the casting of a spell. Is this accurate?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 28, 2011)

Redbadge said:


> Are hit points maximized at first level? If so, do I have 9 hit points due to my familiar?




I actually rolled in this case.

I've been running the game both ways in playtests, seeing if max hp at first level are actually necessary.  If you are uncomfortable with that, you may certainly have 9 hp.



> Also, Summon Horror I requires 100 XP, of which I have 0 currently. But I did notice that I can sacrifice a sentient creature to apply 100XP to the casting of a spell. Is this accurate?




You certainly can!

*Sharing XP Costs*

The XP cost of any spell with an XP cost can be shared in one of two ways.

1. If the caster is in contact with a willing donor, that donor can pay half the XP cost. The caster can share the XP cost evenly with up to three other beings. If there is a remainder after the cost is divided, the caster must pay that cost.

2. If the caster sacrifices another creature as part of the spellcasting, the XP cost is reduced by 25 XP per HD for a non-sentient creature, or 100 XP per HD for a sentient creature. There is no limit to the number of creatures that can be sacrificed as part of a spell’s casting, but each creature increases the casting time by 1 round.

In some cases, a creature might be worth more than its normal value per HD. For example, an evil spell might grant double the XP cost reduction for the sacrifice of an innocent maiden, a child, or a unicorn. These special cases are at the GM’s discretion.​
Note also:  "This loss does not make the caster lose a level, even if the XP loss would put him below his current level threshold.  However, until the caster has regained enough XP to reach the level threshold of his current level, he cannot cast spells with an XP cost."

Finally, don't forget that you can squander treasure found for XP.  That means that if you found a 100 gp gem, you could effectively use it as a component, burning up the gem as XP which then fuel the spell.


RC


EDIT:  Btw, the regular playtest group thought it was monstrous of me to give you the Eldritch Horror spell source, but I thought it might be fun.  If the character survives, and you take the Mathematical spell source next, you can greatly modify (or even eliminate) the chance of your horrors turning on you....Meaning that you can have all sorts of Lovecraftian fun.


----------



## Redbadge (Jun 28, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> I actually rolled in this case.
> 
> I've been running the game both ways in playtests, seeing if max hp at first level are actually necessary.  If you are uncomfortable with that, you may certainly have 9 hp.




If you rolled for everyone else, then certainly that should be the case for me.




> You certainly can!
> 
> Note also:  "This loss does not make the caster lose a level, even if the XP loss would put him below his current level threshold.  However, until the caster has regained enough XP to reach the level threshold of his current level, he cannot cast spells with an XP cost."



This doesn't come into play just yet, does it, since I have 0 XP to spend?



> Finally, don't forget that you can squander treasure found for XP.  That means that if you found a 100 gp gem, you could effectively use it as a component, burning up the gem as XP which then fuel the spell.



Until I find such a gem (which would only have to be worth 91 gold, right?), it would seem my best option would be to pull out a knife and use poor Milgan (the toad, a 1HD sentient creature) to summon my horror. However, it seems the cost would be 3HP, 3 damage (unless saved), and an action + 1 round. I suppose I would have to make my Fortitude save in order for this to work, as well as a Concentration check from the damage.

If your group thinks you're monstrous, wait until they hear what Palamon is capable of.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 28, 2011)

Redbadge said:


> Until I find such a gem (which would only have to be worth 91 gold, right?)




The human bonus to earned XP rounds down for squandered gold.


RC


----------



## Redbadge (Jun 28, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> The human bonus to earned XP rounds down for squandered gold.
> 
> 
> RC




Which is why it would have to be 91, rather than 90 (91 + 9 = 100).


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 28, 2011)

Redbadge said:


> Which is why it would have to be 91, rather than 90 (91 + 9 = 100).




Yeah......I'm apparently a dummy today.  You are, of course, correct.


----------

